# Misc. Unknown Wood, Any Ideas?



## Jordan Pisowicz (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey guys, I am a bit of a lumber hoarder but that is beside the point, which is that it is tough to (with limited knowledge and experience)accurately identify species or origin for that matter beyond domestic or exotic. I'm a wood enthusiast and as I stated above, quite a hoarder and its been an ongoing study gathering, cleaning up and attempting to identify all of the wood I've deemed grab-worthy. Naturally there's only so much time one can spend on something that isn't their means of income and if I could spend my days researching, studying and working with work wood I most definitely would, but until that day comes I gotta cheat a little bit by asking the all knowing group of like minded individuals if they can just tell me what it is or might be. So let me say thanks in advance to any and all input given on the photos below. This is just a start. I can assure you there will be more to come. For the sake of clarity in communication let's just say the first picture is number one and the second is number two so on so forth. I'd clearly number each of them if I could or knew how to. Anyway, here goes the first round of mystery wood. Thank You All!


----------



## phinds (Jan 2, 2015)

It would be helpful if you could take a set of pics of each wood type showing a well-focused straight-on shot of the face grain and a well focused closeup of a cleaned up end grain.

See here: http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/welcome-to-the-wood-id-section-please-read-before-posting.69/

If you are interested in learning a bit more about how you might figure it out for yourself, see here: http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/wood-anatomy-an-introduction.18349/

Also, it is WAY better to avoid confusion by putting each wood in its own thread, not mixing them up because then the comments get mixed up and then we ALL get mixed up, leading to the necessity for a good strong mixed drink


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 3, 2015)

#1 looks like juniper to me. I got nuttin on the other two...


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks phinds for the criticism. I will take that into consideration when I get around to updating this stuff. And also thanks to NYwoodturner though it was a leaf bearing tree I felled and got that stuff from but let me put together a better set of pics and we will go from there. The feedback is much appreciated guys.


----------

